# Kleen Freaks



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody use this stuff yet?

Brilliant gear! Havent heard many on about it so i thought id give you a heads up :thumb: bought some gear off mike at dubshed and he was 100% to deal with.

Got round to using snowfoam, shampoo, and wax today (all kleenfreaks) and was 100% happy with performance / ease of use thus far. Will be using their QD to top up my wax also!

Shampoo smells great to, as does the wax.

www.kleenfreaks.co.uk and youll be redirected as their website isnt up and running yet.

No pictures unfortunatly, as i had nothing to take them with! :driver:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, real carbon fibre hand crafted bottles available as well as wax pots for you guys interested in nice pots and the likes! see it all here. http://www.kleenfreaks.bigcartel.com/


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

I think this stuff was branded as Tiki Car Care few years ago, got a sample pack from them.


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a fan of their products and their work, met Mike who runs it when he was showing off his products at a meet at ikustoms, bought stuff ever since.

This was just after a wash from which it hadnt been done since 4 weeks before hand over the winter period, and not ben waxed since around 6 months ago. Every now and again i use their detailing spray ( which has wax in it ) every 5 washes


IMG_5042 by Jack_Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah seen these guys at dubshed also but by the time i got to their stand most of their gear was sold. Been tempted to buy their carnuba wax but was a little unsure.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Ay up Jack  Car looking mint as always :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

websites been like that for months :/ I want to try there wax but at 45 quid dnt know cause ive not tried anything else in the range


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought the 2oz tub to begin with, they do a moji wax which is £90 for a large tub its the more top of the range wax, cant wait to try it! Id say go ahead and try it, I wasnt let down!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

not sure which wax it was I wanted

was about 45 quid tho and smelled amazing ! was goin to get it from polishing booth and still might


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd recommended any of their stuff, can't wait to get the trim dressing and try it!

Dubbed up alley, it's nothing to do with tiki car care & everything is totally different formulas, all made by mike himself


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Their stand at dubshed was great. That vw sirroco looked the nuts


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ConorF said:


> I'd recommended any of their stuff, can't wait to get the trim dressing and try it!
> 
> Dubbed up alley, it's nothing to do with tiki car care & everything is totally different formulas, all made by mike himself


wow you on commission .


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Alex's scirocco is nuts, so was Jason's a3! 

Haha I wish I was, wouldn't be bad!


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Use this stuff all the time now, Mike is a top man and have also added one of his carbon bottles into my collection.

Im looking forward to trying there Moji wax as it promises to be pretty special,


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

We're u guys getting it from ?


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I can confirm Mike is a very nice guy to chat to, spoke to him at a couple of VW shows now. 

I have a sample of their wax and its nice, a little fiddley to use and application is different to most but does give a nice depth and lasts a while too. The QD is very nice as well


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

I get it from Mike himself, as im from NI. 
Email [email protected] and hell sort you out mate.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Moggytom said:


> We're u guys getting it from ?


Kleen Freaks Shop or Carbon Collective stock it too which is where i will be getting some more from once i run out so i can get on of there CC Mammouth wash mitt's


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally, it's about time you guys discovered Kleen freaks, I've been using KF products since I started and everything that mike sells is 100%! And not silly expensive either.


----------

